# GrubHUB sent me this email: Temporary Suspension



## Timlee252525

"Hi, 
We’ve noticed recent behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud, so we’re pausing your account while we investigate."

Why? It is because I rejected a lot of orders, cancelled after accepting orders because the wait is too long? For sure I NEVER cancelled 
the orders after pressing the "GOT ORDER"


----------



## ParkingPermit

Timlee252525 said:


> "Hi,
> We've noticed recent behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud, so we're pausing your account while we investigate."
> 
> Why? It is because I rejected a lot of orders, cancelled after accepting orders because the wait is too long? For sure I NEVER cancelled
> the orders after pressing the "GOT ORDER"


Too many removed with penalty orders LOLz


----------



## Timlee252525

ParkingPermit said:


> Too many removed with penalty orders LOLz


Yes I have about 1-2 of "remove w/ penalty orders per day


----------



## ParkingPermit

Timlee252525 said:


> Yes I have about 1-2 of "remove w/ penalty orders per day


how many orders do you usually do per a day?


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Timlee252525 said:


> Yes I have about 1-2 of "remove w/ penalty orders per day


I've had 3 in a day.

It could be market dependent.


----------



## Timlee252525

ParkingPermit said:


> how many orders do you usually do per a day?


3-4 orders per days and A LOT of them are missed or rejected orders.

I think the ALGO flagged my account and issued a TEMPORARY SUSPENSION email and then it will get review by a real person and I hope that real person have a sole and reactivate my account.


----------



## GIGorJOB

It could be any number of reasons, rejections could be one. Some people suggest GH has an internal target of 50% AR and that can change by market and conditions and could be offset by other factors as well. Others have single digit AR's and never have an issue. Don't know that we will ever know for sure.

Cherry picking is likely the #1 issue for these apps, and unassigned orders is like another form of cherry picking IMO. You are rejecting the order but, even worse, after the fact.

1-2 removed WITH PENALTY A DAY is a huge cause for concern IMO. Sounds like GH doesn't want you to do that hence the penalty. However, I think it is much less of an issue before you mark arrived, to the restaurant that is but don't take my word for it.

I can see why you would think it's one of the two or both but don't rule out any recent customer issues that may have been a concern too. Things like missing items, other issues where you needed to call in. For all we know, anyone at anytime, can claim food never arrived or there were missing items, or other issues with the order. Unfortunately they come back to the driver.

When you try logging in, there should be a call support icon where the prompt says you can't access the account. If you choose, maybe someone will at least help you narrow it down but definitely reply.

Not sure if it's even a thing, maybe someone else can confirm but I think a suspension is not as bad as a full blown deactivation. Like a slap on the wrist. They haven't said they have terminated their contract or relationship with you.


----------



## KevinJohnson

Could someone explain what "removed with penalty" is?


----------



## Timlee252525

GIGorJOB said:


> It could be any number of reasons, rejections could be one. Some people suggest GH has an internal target of 50% AR and that can change by market and conditions and could be offset by other factors as well. Others have single digit AR's and never have an issue. Don't know that we will ever know for sure.
> 
> Cherry picking is likely the #1 issue for these apps, and unassigned orders is like another form of cherry picking IMO. You are rejecting the order but, even worse, after the fact.
> 
> 1-2 removed WITH PENALTY A DAY is a huge cause for concern IMO. While you might think that it's no big deal because another driver will scoop it up when it's actually done or closer to it and could actually help but GH obviously doesn't want you to do that hence the penalty. However, I think it is much less of an issue before you mark arrived, to the restaurant that is.
> 
> I can see why you would think it's one of the two or both but don't rule out any recent customer issues that may have been a concern too. Things like missing items, other issues where you needed to call in. For all we know, anyone at anytime, can claim food never arrived or there were missing items, or other issues with the order. Unfortunately they come back to the driver.
> 
> When you try logging in, there should be a call support icon where the prompt says you can't access the account. If you choose, maybe someone will at least help you narrow it down but definitely reply.
> 
> Not sure if, it's even a thing, maybe someone else can confirm but I think a suspension is not as bad as a full blown deactivation. Like a slap on the wrist. They haven't said they have terminated their contract or relationship with you.


I have no idea what is going on. I never got any email from GH that I have any issues with customers. The only I can think of is with the "remove w/ penalty"

GrubHUB disable my login:


----------



## GIGorJOB

I may be wrong, removed with penalty may just mean it has an impact on the AR or not. It's GH, unless you're an insider, does anybody really know for sure?


----------



## Timlee252525

Maybe GH doesn't like me because of these figures (weekly earnings):

UE(active)..........GH(temp suspension)..............DD(active)
1650...................290.........................................18
1405.................. 65............................................0
1225...................73...............................................8
1485...................52...............................................0
1577....................170...........................................0


----------



## rideshareapphero

Looks like these companies are cracking down on multiappers.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Timlee252525 said:


> 3-4 orders per days and A LOT of them are missed or rejected


Approximately how long in a typical day would you spend taking orders? I would spend probably 8-10 hours a day taking orders and fill at least 7 of them.


----------



## KevinJohnson

Grubhubflub said:


> Approximately how long in a typical day would you spend taking orders? I would spend probably 8-10 hours a day taking orders and fill at least 7 of them.


Huh? 7 orders in 8 hours?


----------



## Timlee252525

90% of the time I turned UE and GH apps on for 5-8 hours (morning and evening) and cherry picking between the twos.
In my market UE orders are pretty good so I let GH pings expired or rejected them until the good one came in.
Basically I rejected tons of GH orders because it's was less than $2/mile while UE offered more than $4/mile.
And some time after I accepted GH order and drove toward the restaurant, I had to drop it because great UE order came in that was too good and some time the wait was too long.

And DD is total garbage in my market. Offered less than $1/mile !

Now I have to be careful with UE about cancellation after accepting. I have several fraud warnings with UE about picking food and did not deliver (BS).


----------



## Grubhubflub

KevinJohnson said:


> Huh? 7 orders in 8 hours?


Remember, I was cherry-picking. And I said at least seven. Sometimes it was a little more than that.



Timlee252525 said:


> 90% of the time I turned UE and GH apps on for 5-8 hours (morning and evening) and cherry picking between the twos.
> In my market UE orders are pretty good so I let GH pings expired or rejected them until the good one came in.
> Basically I rejected tons of GH orders because it's was less than $2/mile while UE offered more than $4/mile.
> And some time after I accepted GH order and drove toward the restaurant, I had to drop it because great UE order came in that was too good and some time the wait was too long.


It's just like I thought. Reject too many orders and GrubHub is going to come down on you. I got suspended for the same shit.


----------



## UberBastid

So, I admit my ignorance in this whole food delivery thing. I've never done it.
I've delivered likker, girls, drugs, a couple of times a dog, a couple of times a 'back pack with non-ya-business' in them.
But, never food.

It really doesn't matter what the job is, when does it become 'not worth it' to do that job _on your knees_?

Here's my observation: OP has the choice of making a living, or not. If the boss won't let you make enough to be worth your while, why work for him? And, 'nothing better' ... I don't believe that. It's better to starve in peace than die in the harness while being whipped.

At what point does human dignity take over and you just say "**** you" over your shoulder as you walk away?
Or, as I suspect, _have_ you no dignity.


----------



## mch

Timlee252525 said:


> 90% of the time I turned UE and GH apps on for 5-8 hours (morning and evening) and cherry picking between the twos.
> In my market UE orders are pretty good so I let GH pings expired or rejected them until the good one came in.
> Basically I rejected tons of GH orders because it's was less than $2/mile while UE offered more than $4/mile.
> And some time after I accepted GH order and drove toward the restaurant, I had to drop it because great UE order came in that was too good and some time the wait was too long.
> 
> And DD is total garbage in my market. Offered less than $1/mile !
> 
> Now I have to be careful with UE about cancellation after accepting. I have several fraud warnings with UE about picking food and did not deliver (BS).


GH pays decently in my market but they're such a hassle. The app itself sucks, the fact you have to schedule blocks if you want good pings sucks, The whole partner level thing sucks, It only goes till 9pm here, and forget trying to call support during a friday or saturday dinner rush. Because of all that, I find myself using UE more.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Yeah, do UberEats.


----------



## NOXDriver

Timlee252525 said:


> Maybe GH doesn't like me because of these figures (weekly earnings):
> 
> UE(active)..........GH(temp suspension)..............DD(active)
> 1650...................290.........................................18
> 1405.................. 65............................................0
> 1225...................73...............................................8
> 1485...................52...............................................0
> 1577....................170...........................................0


That fact that you post GROSS earnings and thing that's what you put in your pocket shows how little you understand business.

Of course you have health care, a retirement, paid vacation/leave and also pay your taxes.

Show me your NET and then I'll start to begin to believe that you have a clue.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Retirement? Ain't no retiring from this shit, bro. You do it 'till the day you die.


----------



## GIGorJOB

UberBastid said:


> So, I admit my ignorance in this whole food delivery thing. I've never done it.
> I've delivered likker, girls, drugs, a couple of times a dog, a couple of times a 'back pack with non-ya-business' in them.
> But, never food.
> 
> It really doesn't matter what the job is, when does it become 'not worth it' to do that job _on your knees_?
> 
> Here's my observation: OP has the choice of making a living, or not. If the boss won't let you make enough to be worth your while, why work for him? And, 'nothing better' ... I don't believe that. It's better to starve in peace than die in the harness while being whipped.
> 
> At what point does human dignity take over and you just say "@@@@ you" over your shoulder as you walk away?
> Or, as I suspect, _have_ you no dignity.


Interesting points and topic. Can only speak for myself but don't think it's about delivering food so much as it is obviously the flexibility and freedom of the gig economy in general.

There is less nonsense in delivering however IMO vs having to put the face on and deal with passengers for rideshare. While both types have their issues and surprise deactivations, there are almost zero politics vs a 9-5 for example. Although it used to be like traditional food delivery like pizza and take out, simply point A to B as I understand it, but is getting worse by the day.

It is that level of dignity over a regular job that makes it sting when you lose one or two of these options however. The dread that comes over me thinking about dealing with that again not to mention the other opportunities it robs being on someone else's clock.

I still feel very detached from those who are making these suspension and deactivation decisions and it does not feel like groveling to try to get it back. It's not personal. The 9-5's I've dealt with always harbored so much drama, unfairness, politicization, etc and it was personal and vindictive.

Often times it seemed as though I had give all my dignity away as to not at the same time give people the satisfaction. If in a position to quit, absolutely. Otherwise, almost forced to stick it out just to have them make the tough decision and deal with the potential aftermath and the worrying, the cost and consequences of unemployment and possibly reporting to the proper labor authorities, etc

But yes, if these suspensions and deactivations last a long time and/or as soon as you get back on or make two deliveries and they do it to you again, you have to draw the line somewhere. Maybe try to get back on and maintain it but definitely not the go to app anymore.


----------



## Mota-Driven

rideshareapphero said:


> Looks like these companies are cracking down on multiappers.


This. The OP has mentioned in other threads he's picking up orders from other apps with another delivery in progress.


----------



## Timlee252525

NOXDriver said:


> That fact that you post GROSS earnings and thing that's what you put in your pocket shows how little you understand business.
> 
> Of course you have health care, a retirement, paid vacation/leave and also pay your taxes.
> 
> Show me your NET and then I'll start to begin to believe that you have a clue.


I am not going to argue with you. You don't know jack shet of what I am trying to point out. Re-read the topic
YOU don't have a clue!

My NET is $10,000/wk!


----------



## ParkingPermit

Grubhub market closing at 9pm does suck. 

After it automatically logs me offline I can go back online and sometimes get a ping after market closing


----------



## 45821

Timlee252525 said:


> "Hi,
> We've noticed recent behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud, so we're pausing your account while we investigate."
> 
> Why? It is because I rejected a lot of orders, cancelled after accepting orders because the wait is too long? For sure I NEVER cancelled
> the orders after pressing the "GOT ORDER"


I had the same issue for the same reason last year. After I replied with BS explanation I was reinstated. Nowadays I very rarely remove my orders after acceptance.



KevinJohnson said:


> Could someone explain what "removed with penalty" is?


I think it applies to people with hourly guarantee.


----------



## Timlee252525

Bon Jovi said:


> I had the same issue for the same reason last year. After I replied with BS explanation I was reinstated. Nowadays I very rarely remove my orders after acceptance.
> 
> 
> I think it applies to people with hourly guarantee.


Bon Jovi,
What is exactly was your BS explanation to them that made them reinstated your account and how long did they put you in temporary suspension? Thanks!


----------



## ParkingPermit

Timlee252525 said:


> Bon Jovi,
> What is exactly was your BS explanation to them that made them reinstated your account and how long did they put you in temporary suspension? Thanks!


"I'm coming after you and your family."

I was reinstated in less than 24 hours.


----------



## Timlee252525

ParkingPermit said:


> "I'm coming after you and your family."
> 
> I was reinstated in less than 24 hours.


come on man stop joking around.

I need GH as a backup in case UE decides it's time for me to go.


----------



## Uber's Guber

Timlee252525 said:


> My NET is $10,000/wk!


Is that before, or after monkeys fly out of your butthole?


----------



## Timlee252525

Uber's Guber said:


> Is that before, or after monkeys fly out of your butthole?


You really don't get my sarcasm respond to that jack assssss don't you?
I have plenty of worm crawling out of my butthole!


----------



## Uber's Guber

Timlee252525 said:


> I have plenty of worm crawling out of my butthole!


----------



## 45821

Timlee252525 said:


> Bon Jovi,
> What is exactly was your BS explanation to them that made them reinstated your account and how long did they put you in temporary suspension? Thanks!


I simply explained that the reasons for my cancellations was excessive wait time or that the restaurant did not have all items available, or that on couple of occasions I had a flat tire etc. I was reinstated about a week after I sent them an email. I think that they are just looking for any kind of response, first time at least. I limit my cancellation to 1 or none per week I have not had any issues since. By the way, my buddy had the same issue just about a week after myself, it worked for him as well.


----------



## Timlee252525

Bon Jovi said:


> I simply explained that the reasons for my cancellations was excessive wait time or that the restaurant did not have all items available, or that on couple of occasions I had a flat tire etc. I was reinstated about a week after I sent them an email. I think that they are just looking for any kind of response, first time at least. I limit my cancellation to 1 or none per week I have not had any issues since. By the way, my buddy had the same issue just about a week after myself, it worked for him as well.


Thanks! You respond via the email that you they sent you with the temporary suspension notice?


----------



## 45821

Timlee252525 said:


> Thanks! You respond via the email that you they sent you with the temporary suspension notice?


Correct. Don't bother calling, you will not get any answers from Driver's Care.


----------



## SHalester

Timlee252525 said:


> My NET is $10,000/wk!


show us, please. I wanna see a big dog.


----------



## Grubhubflub

Timlee252525 said:


> Thanks! You respond via the email that you they sent you with the temporary suspension notice?


You're really was supposed to fill out the form. There's a link to it that says "contact care" when you try to log into your suspended account.


----------



## Timlee252525

Grubhubflub said:


> You're really was supposed to fill out the form. There's a link to it that says "contact care" when you try to log into your suspended account.


I did filled out form and attached photo of driver's license, GH card, car insurance.
Plus a written BS explanation via the email they sent me.


----------



## uberboy1212

How am I not surprised? Constantly late juggling multiple orders then ur surprised when they can u.


----------



## Timlee252525

uberboy1212 said:


> How am I not surprised? Constantly late juggling multiple orders then ur surprised when they can u.


I am not surprised....was expecting this to happen


----------



## Grubhubflub

Bon Jovi said:


> I simply explained that the reasons for my cancellations was excessive wait time or that the restaurant did not have all items available, or that on couple of occasions I had a flat tire etc. I was reinstated about a week after I sent them an email. I think that they are just looking for any kind of response, first time at least. I limit my cancellation to 1 or none per week I have not had any issues since. By the way, my buddy had the same issue just about a week after myself, it worked for him as well.


So you knew what they suspended you for? The letter they sent me providing no explanation at all. It just said suspicion of fraud.


----------



## 45821

Grubhubflub said:


> So you knew what they suspended you for? The letter they sent me providing no explanation at all. It just said suspicion of fraud.


I didn't know, I just assumed. There was nothing else that I was doing to piss them off. All deliveries were on time, and I never had any complaints.


----------



## Timlee252525

Grubhubflub said:


> So you knew what they suspended you for? The letter they sent me providing no explanation at all. It just said suspicion of fraud.


No but from reading this forum it seems too many order cancellations triggered the fraud.


----------



## GIGorJOB

Also assumed a bit and can only tell you the direction I went in. Tried to cover everything, but mine seemed to focus around a single delivery and that is what I featured and generalized the rest.

As long as they don't have you making deliveries for other apps at the same time or something worse, should be able to explain away most situations. As short examples, the delivery was completed, every other delivery as well, and have pics and texts on request if needed. Uploaded what was most relevant, too much to upload everything.

I covered things like, the bags were sealed, restaurant confirmed the items, they sent the orders late, and if applies, there was traffic, car issues. And also suggested if they wanted to get into the specifics or need further details that they should reach out.

If I don't hear from them after the email reply, I will resubmit trough the portal on their site and it's also on the app when you try to log in. Noting that it is a 2nd attempt and reword some things if necessary.

Refrained from legal triggers and contract specifics as not to tip my hand, that will be part of plan B but more on that later.


----------



## UberBastid

Timlee252525 said:


> I need GH as a backup in case UE decides it's time for me to go.


You NEED to get off your knees and quit begging for quarters.
Have some pride ... 
Go get a real job that wants you there.


----------



## bethswannns

NOXDriver said:


> That fact that you post GROSS earnings and thing that's what you put in your pocket shows how little you understand business.
> 
> Of course you have health care, a retirement, paid vacation/leave and also pay your taxes.
> 
> Show me your NET and then I'll start to begin to believe that you have a clue.


as for W2 jobs.. you gotta pay alot of overhead cost like taxes, union fee, medical/dental is partially covered, transportation cost, food etc.. alot of these riders are W2 workers.. by taking uber they already spent 25% of their daily income on the spot...

W2 job will give you shorter life span due to sitting too long at a cubicle desk like a potato... For uber, you can stop when you are tired or take a break whenever you wanted..

best gig is to become an instagram/youtuber or twitch gamer... you get to travel and eat while getting truckload of income... you live like a king.

social media/gamer > uber/lyft >>>>> w2 jobs.. this is how I rank it


----------



## Timlee252525

Just received GOOD NEWS!

Just less than 2 days after Grubhub put a temp suspension on my driver account, they reactivated my driver account after replying to their email! Now I am able to login again with my driver app.

Bon Jovi, you are the man! And thank you!
So the key is not to cancel order after accepting even if you have to wait 10-15 minutes for food at the restuarant!


----------



## SHalester

UberBastid said:


> Go get a real job


That was mean.  :roflmao:


----------



## UberBastid

SHalester said:


> That was mean.  :roflmao:


I said it nicer in earlier postings ... it's not getting thru.

Get a haircut.
Brush your teeth.
Put on a clean shirt.
Get a job.


----------



## Joey Calzone

You don’t know the reason. Everyone is guessing.


----------



## Timlee252525

Joey Calzone said:


> You don't know the reason. Everyone is guessing.


They told me to stop multiapping.


----------



## rideshareapphero

Timlee252525 said:


> They told me to stop multiapping.


You can multiapp as long as you don't juggle multiple orders with different apps at the same time you should be fine.


----------



## Timlee252525

Sometime I was a bit too greedy doing mutiapping and found out the orders were going in the opposite direction and had to cancel some orders.
The problem with UE is that it does not show the drop off location after accepting only after you click the delivery button.


----------



## GIGorJOB

Agree that we will never know for sure, think with it not being a rude response and them knowing they have a driver who is less likely to unassign and will multi app and cherry pick less, is good enough.

One would think that as long as there is zero interference with the orders and the timing, and the acceptance rate is a reasonable number, you can multi app. Might defeat the point but for extra protection one could switch between the apps as opposed to running them at the same time, rumors suggest that they can tell.

Glad it worked out and as quickly as it did.


----------



## Timlee252525

The question is does rejecting or ignoring orders on GH will get you in trouble again? My AR is so low like 3% because I don't take lousy order under $3/mile.


----------



## GIGorJOB

There are videos and info on the web, that people swear are from insiders, that suggest that anything below 50% puts you in the risk category. Probably varies by other metrics and regions as well, if even true. Others have single digit AR's with zero issues.

I know the contract I signed with GH has some highlighted areas that does not IMO seem to suggest that it is within their contractual right to deny multi apping and a low acceptance rate should never be an issue. In other words it _could_ be a breach if they are the sole reasons for termination (not suspension) but* I'm no legal expert* and GH knows many won't push it that far but a contract is a contract and both sides need to live up to it. We may not have typical employer-employee relationships but we do have that.

However, there is a concept of good faith under contractual law and it does vary by state, jurisdiction, specific case, etc, etc but generally if you're running other apps' orders and causing issues or lateness with theirs, they have standings in my non legal opinion but if they bring the accusations, they also need to establish the evidence but that shouldn't be too hard with tracking and all and in most cases, even if circumstantial.

Something equally as complex is, if one regularly works on blocks but accept next to nothing (theoretically lower than an "industry standard"), are they depriving them, or dare I say defrauding them, as perhaps another driver would have added those blocks and accepted the industry standard, good and/or average, orders?


----------



## SHalester

UberBastid said:


> Get a job.


that is still mean on THIS forum, right? Quite a few can't/won't/not able to get a W2 job for whatever reason. A gig is their only path to making any amount of $$. Maybe.

but, yeah, I get you. Nobody chooses RS as a career they aim for. Well, maybe BLACK level.......maybe....


----------



## Mota-Driven

rideshareapphero said:


> You can multiapp as long as you don't juggle multiple orders with different apps at the same time you should be fine.


Right, but the algorithm determines if you start long hauling off path, and you're automatically flagged. And I think that once the algorithm determines you do it once, it's a warning, and then you're deactivated if it senses it again. There's been a few members on Uber eats forum who have already been through this process, and it doesn't take long where you can't log on the next day, and I suspect these rideshare companies are tweaking the algorithm to be more sensitive for anomalies.

Also, the OP it's the perfect time to screw this up, because he doesn't get it. It probably won't take long before he is deactivated on Uber as well.


----------



## UberBastid

SHalester said:


> that is still mean on THIS forum, right? Quite a few can't/won't/not able to get a W2 job


I am having a hell of a time hiring people at my job.
There are some requirements; over 21, good eyesight, able to lift 50 lbs, no felony arrests. Average $20 an hour.

Bad part? Boring, repetitive work. You don't get to have a 16 year old gang-banger sitting right behind you.


----------



## Grubhubflub

SHalester said:


> Nobody chooses RS as a career they aim for.


Yeah. You don't choose RS. It chooses you.


----------



## NOXDriver

bethswannns said:


> as for W2 jobs.. you gotta pay alot of overhead cost like taxes, union fee, medical/dental is partially covered, transportation cost, food etc.. alot of these riders are W2 workers.. by taking uber they already spent 25% of their daily income on the spot...
> 
> W2 job will give you shorter life span due to sitting too long at a cubicle desk like a potato... For uber, you can stop when you are tired or take a break whenever you wanted..
> 
> best gig is to become an instagram/youtuber or twitch gamer... you get to travel and eat while getting truckload of income... you live like a king.
> 
> social media/gamer > uber/lyft >>>>> w2 jobs.. this is how I rank it


My man boobs are to saggy to get many twitch followers... unless there is a new kink I take advantage of... are saggy, hairy man boobs a thing yet????

I watch twitch sometimes... and there never seems to be more than a few 100 active streams.. mostly games, korean girls, or garbage.

I may have to start an onlyfans....


----------



## SHalester

Grubhubflub said:


> Yeah. You don't choose RS. It chooses you.


yeah, no. It's a gig a few groups 'fall' into. But one still selects it. Nobody 'aims' for it as a career.


----------



## ParkingPermit

SHalester said:


> yeah, no. It's a gig a few groups 'fall' into. But one still selects it. Nobody 'aims' for it as a career.


Don't worry biden will give away all the gig work to others whom which will always go on priority mode"



SHalester said:


> yeah, no. It's a gig a few groups 'fall' into. But one still selects it. Nobody 'aims' for it as a career.


Don't worry biden will give away all the gig work to others whom which will always go on priority mode"


----------



## UberBastid

NOXDriver said:


> I watch twitch sometimes... and there never seems to be more than a few 100 active streams.. mostly games, korean girls,


Did you say "Korean"?
That is code for "China spy" ya know.


----------



## Timlee252525

This thread is getting off topic!! Get back on the highway!


----------



## TomH

GIGorJOB said:


> I may be wrong, removed with penalty may just mean it has an impact on the AR or not. It's GH, unless you're an insider, does anybody really know for sure?


I got the message Removed with penalty. I stopped to use a bathroom after accepting an order. All I see is my acceptance rate went down.


----------



## rkozy

UberBastid said:


> At what point does human dignity take over and you just say "@@@@ you" over your shoulder as you walk away?
> Or, as I suspect, _have_ you no dignity.


How long have you lived in this world? Practically any job out there makes you submit to the will of your employer, and will certainly involve some degree of undignified treatment. So, your solution is to walk away and....

Commit suicide?
Rob a bank?
Live off the government, by claiming that paid work robs you of your God-given dignity?

I'm really fascinated by people such as yourself, who have figured out the answers to everything in life...yet seem to be so bored that they have time to come into a forum and dump on random people trying really hard to make an honest living.


----------



## UberBastid

rkozy said:


> How long have you lived in this world? Practically any job out there makes you submit to the will of your employer, and will certainly involve some degree of undignified treatment. So, your solution is to walk away and....


Sixty eight years this coming August.
And, yea, I been fired from just about every job I ever had. I just can not eat shit for money. I just can't. And it has cost me money. But, I just can't do it.
Which is why I've been self employed most of my life.

I demand a certain minimum amount of respect. When it gets lacking I will tap you on the shoulder and we will have a little 'come to Jesus' talk. Sometimes the result of that is that we decide that our relationship needs to end. So be it.
If you can't treat me like with the respect that any human should get, then it is better for both of us to not be together.



rkozy said:


> Live off the government, by claiming that paid work robs you of your God-given dignity?


Nope. Wrong guy there. Do you know how much 'support' self-employed people get from the government? Do you know how much shit people who live off the gov't have to eat? You already know how I feel about eating shit for money ...



rkozy said:


> I'm really fascinated by people such as yourself, who have figured out the answers to everything in life...yet seem to be so bored that they have time to come into a forum and dump on random people trying really hard to make an honest living.


LoL. Oh, I haven't figured out anything. 
But, I will always try.
Because I am always trying to understand, sometimes when I see someone eating shit, I feel bad for them and I am curious and I have to ask, "Is this the best you can do? Do you really have to eat shit for a living?"

I have paid dearly for my freedom, and my pride ... and I find it disheartening to see someone just give both away ... for nothing. 
For Uber.
Nothing.
It's sad.


----------



## ParkingPermit

UberBastid said:


> Sixty eight years this coming August.
> And, yea, I been fired from just about every job I ever had. I just can not eat shit for money. I just can't. And it has cost me money. But, I just can't do it.
> Which is why I've been self employed most of my life.
> 
> I demand a certain minimum amount of respect. When it gets lacking I will tap you on the shoulder and we will have a little 'come to Jesus' talk. Sometimes the result of that is that we decide that our relationship needs to end. So be it.
> If you can't treat me like with the respect that any human should get, then it is better for both of us to not be together.
> 
> Nope. Wrong guy there. Do you know how much 'support' self-employed people get from the government? Do you know how much shit people who live off the gov't have to eat? You already know how I feel about eating shit for money ...
> 
> LoL. Oh, I haven't figured out anything.
> But, I will always try.
> Because I am always trying to understand, sometimes when I see someone eating shit, I feel bad for them and I am curious and I have to ask, "Is this the best you can do? Do you really have to eat shit for a living?"
> 
> I have paid dearly for my freedom, and my pride ... and I find it disheartening to see someone just give both away ... for nothing.
> For Uber.
> Nothing.
> It's sad.


I am professional uber driver. I love my career


----------



## rkozy

UberBastid said:


> But, I will always try.
> Because I am always trying to understand, sometimes when I see someone eating shit, I feel bad for them and I am curious and I have to ask, "Is this the best you can do? Do you really have to eat shit for a living?"
> 
> I have paid dearly for my freedom, and my pride ... and I find it disheartening to see someone just give both away ... for nothing.


I think you know exactly what you're doing by coming in here and dumping on some guy who received a suspension e-mail. This is a common practice on UberPeople who are so dissatisfied with their own lives, they feel the need to make somebody else have an even worse experience with this gig. Your flowery little speech about self-respect doesn't fool anyone paying attention.

In fact, if you had any self-respect, you'd find some way to help this guy out instead of beating him down.



ParkingPermit said:


> I am professional uber driver. I love my career


According to Mr. Know-It-All, you should be ashamed of yourself for "eating shit" by doing something you enjoy. It isn't up to his very high standards of what a career should be.


----------



## UberBastid

rkozy said:


> In fact, if you had any self-respect, you'd find some way to help this guy out instead of beating him down.


I have posted MANY, MANY times how to USE Uber as YOUR tool to get what you want.
Uber is using us like a worn out tire.
There is a way to use them to our best interests, and I have posted details on how to do that. Many times. So many times that some posters here told me to STOP.

Now, I get even more simple than that. 
I try to remind drivers who complain about their relationship with RS driving that they deserve better, that they have value, that they have worth, that they should demand the basic respect that all humans should be given. 
If they truly love eating shit, then ... here's a dirty fork. 
But, if they're _complaining_? Why don't they ****ing DO SOMETHING about it.

.


----------



## Grubhubflub

UberBastid said:


> Uber is using us like a worn out tire.
> There is a way to use them to our best interests,
> .


Could you direct me to this information, please?


----------



## UberBastid

Grubhubflub said:


> Could you direct me to this information, please?


This was my MO for almost two years that I drove:
I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
I took people to work.
I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.

Some of us set a $ goal; we drive till we hit that mark.
Not me.
I set a # goal. The number of people I got to pitch.
I wanted to average one per hour.

I talked to EVERY one of them about my favorite subject: me. It was part of the cost of the ride. Either put up with my pitch - or walk.

I would ask them what they did for a living ... "Oh wow, that's interesting ..." Maybe a couple of questions, then ...
I gave them a sixty second resume about ... ME.
"I have a four year degree in Business Admin and Economics. Years of experience in valuation of real and personal property ..."
Then I asked them if they knew of a job in the company they work for for someone with my skills.
IF they said 'no', I'd ask about their competition ... any room there that you know of?
No? "Looks like we here. Thanks for the call .. bye"
(You want two no's. Two.)
NEXT!

Oh, a ping to pick up someone at WalMart ... nope.
Here's one from a dorm ... nope.
Oh, and here's one from the county jail ... lol, nope.
Look, one from 'the hood', nope.

Ah, here's a middle class neighborhood and it's 6pm. 
Yep, dinner and theater ... I'm on it.

I did NOT pick up in the ghetto, at colleges, at bars at 1am. NONE of those people are going to be able to help me.
I did NOT GAF about tips, stars, complaints, kudos ... just didn't care. Didn't fit into my business model.
Uber would send me a text about not accepting enough? Tough titty kitty, get over it.
If my ap fired up tomorrow ... good. If not ... well, shit jobs are easy to find.

I did that for months. I'd get two or three good leads a week.
Actually turned down a couple of other shit jobs.
Then, one of the frogs I kissed turned into a Prince; and I found a home.

I don't suck Uber's schlong any more.

This gig IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people, a lot of different people. And you have them captive in a small compartment for a fixed period of time. 
Leave the radio OFF, they need to listen to YOU.
...

Every once in a while one of them can help -- and will help if you ask.
It's an odds game.
Ask.
Ask.

But, what do you do if it's a yes?
"Ya know, I think there's an opening at the shipping department for a supervisor."
You gonna want to know who the person is that does the hiring. Don't go to HR. They fire people, they hire the people the boss says to hire. Find out who the boss is. Then ask the person you're talking to if you can drop their name when you call on her.
Then call her. 
"Hi. My name is Uberbastid. I am a transportation driver and I gave an employee of yours a ride the other day. Jane Smith? I think she's in accounting. Anyway, she was telling me that you have an opening in your shipping department. I think I am uniquely qualified for that position and I was wondering if I could have fifteen minutes of your time to bring you a resume and ..."

Job hunting is hard work, and you need a system.
Make those calls.
Don't hesitate to turn down shit jobs -- remember, you already have one of them.

You do that for three months and I guarantee you'll get something you actually like.


----------



## Nassim

Did they open it for you now ? QUOTE="Timlee252525d, post: 6994643, member: 199715"]
"Hi,
We’ve noticed recent behavior on your account that is frequently associated with fraud, so we’re pausing your account while we investigate."

Why? It is because I rejected a lot of orders, cancelled after accepting orders because the wait is too long? For sure I NEVER cancelled
the orders after pressing the "GOT ORDER"
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nassim

Did they reactive it for you now


----------

